# Salary expected - F&b ass director



## msalema (Jan 29, 2012)

Any idea about what's a reasonably good salary for an European moving to SGP?

Anyone in the hotel business?

Thks


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

depends where you are from .. if from Asian countries .. could be between 4,000 to 6,000 .. from West, multiply that by twice or more ..  

Where are you from and how many years of experience do you count .. ??


----------



## WonderLust (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm sorry i just could not make a pass on this "Ass Director" title haha.


----------



## mylesgoreilly (Dec 7, 2011)

Brilliant thread title!


----------

